# Michelin Agilis Camping Tyres.



## supersnail (Jan 21, 2008)

For anyone contemplating tyre replacement, this could be of interest. I've just received 2 Agilis Camping (215/70 R 15C) from Oponeo for a delivered price of £188. Not only a good price, but a production date of 08/15! I am aware of adverse comments about sidewall cracking on Michelins elsewhere on this forum but I am replacing 7 year old Michelins due to sidewall cracking so can live with that at that age. Delivery from Oponeo was good as well, ordered Thursday afternoon, delivered (from Germany) on Wednesday morning. Well pleased!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Production date of 08/15. Does that mean they haven't been made yet? Or am I missing something:nerd:.

DavidL


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

dalspa said:


> Production date of 08/15. Does that mean they haven't been made yet? Or am I missing something:nerd:.
> 
> DavidL


Probably use by date :crying::crying:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Week 08 of the year 15 I think:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## supersnail (Jan 21, 2008)

GMJ is correct. First two numbers are the week produced, second two are the year. So these would have been produced in the third week of February (approx.)


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I ordered a Continental spare winter tyre from them a few years ago and also had a brand new tyre and quick delvery. I thought it came from Poland?

Kev


----------



## supersnail (Jan 21, 2008)

They are a Polish company but the tracking facility suggests they were collected from Mittenwald which I believe is in Germany and the DPD delivery paperwork is all in German!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

You can get them on blackcircles.com fitted for less than that


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just ordered one for the spare wheel that I managed to blag from our dealer.

Ordered on-line from BlackCircles and took the wheel in to the local tyre company to have the new tyre fitted this morning.
The manager there pointed out that the tyre they have supplied is almost 3 years old. As the recommended life of a tyre is 5 years it will soon need replacing. Not happy!

As we are going away tomorrow I really wanted to have a spare with me so I asked him to fit it.
I'm just about to contact BlackCircles to express my disapproval and ask that they either replace the tyre of give me a suitable discount.
What sort of discount do you all think is reasonable? It is a 16" wheel and I paid just over £128.

Richard.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Discount? About three fifths I'd suggest. You asked for new; but they gave you three years old.

I'd never accept a tyre with a manufacture date more than 6 months previous; as the rubber compounds begin to deteriorate from the moment the tyre leaves the autoclave mold simply due to contact with the air.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I contacted Michelin UK directly in November and they stated that they will happily sell tyres up to 3 years old from their own stock to their wholesaler's / retailer's etc. 

At this stage in their cycle, 'the age' has no bearing on the overall longevity of the tyre.

It is only once the tyre is 'fitted' and used that the rubber compounds begin to activate and degrade, and it is from then that we need to consider the advice of replacing the tyres every 5 years.

NB: It is 5 years of service and not 5 years from manufacture that replacement is advised.

Furthermore, Michelin happily stated they would guarantee their tyres for 5 years from date of fitting!

So, when costing replacement tyres, consider the manufacture date as a starting point but remember you have 5 years from the date of fitting and not necessarily from the DOT code year.

According to the Michelin website at 10 years from manufacture date, then you need to worry!

If you wish to get an up-to-date perspective on the matter phone Michelin UK at Stoke-on-Trent directly and get their professional opinion: 01782 402000

Also note that certain tyre sizes (225/75's for example) are not manufactured on such a regular basis as demand for them is not as high a the smaller tyre sizes, so the chances of getting one of these tyres less than six months old is pretty remote!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for that information Imbiber.

Here is the reply I received from Blackcircles (received very soon after my original email) which backs up what you have just posted:-

_Thank you for your query - I am sorry to hear that your recent purchase has given cause for concern.

Tyres are considered to be "new" and fit for retail for a period of up to 5 years from the date of production. Although no definitive information has been offered by the major manufacturers, the 5 year period is accepted as the industry standard, being based on the German BRV. When in use, it is recommended that tyres replaced when they are 7 - 10 years old, (6 years in the case of caravans or trailers), as tyres are less prone to deterioration on the vehicle than they are in storage.

As our stock is constantly rotating and comes from a number of sources, we are unable to confirm in advance the age of any individual unit. The situation is further complicated in that many manufacturers now run short production runs of tyres as there are now so many specific fitments on the market. This can mean that the last batch may have been produced a considerable time ago.

As such, I wouldn't be able to offer a discount on the tyre that you've already had fitted.

Apologies once again, and please let me know if I can offer any further help.

Kind regards,

Jen Ferguson
Sales Executive
T: 01721 725768_

So, it looks as though the tyre will be OK particularly as is is a spare and is stowed away in the garage and in darkness.
I thought I might at least get a few extra bob off the price but no such luck.

Richard.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be quite happy to have three year old, unused, tyres fitted to my vehicles. I don't see a problem.


Just keep the receipts in case you sell the van with them still on.


----------

